# Halloween Cartoon



## fritzthefox (Aug 15, 2009)

Every year, I make a Halloween cartoon. Here's this year's...









OR visit http://www.boomandzoomgraphics.com/steampunk.html (higher rez image)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats Great..... makes me want to get rid of my frankenstein machine and hire him... sigh!!


----------

